# Got ammo?



## ripjack13 (Aug 28, 2019)

I started making a bullet pen using some old kits and some scrap brass and a .50 shell.




I don't have actual bullet tips so I used one from psi that threads onto a fitting that pushes in.




And it is for a parker style ink and I was using a cross style ink. So I filled the inside of the tip with milliput epoxy to keep it from being loose when you write with it.








As it was drying, I stuck the ink tip down in through the putty to seat it. It worked great.

Then I made a center ring to hold the forward bullet part to the shell. No pics. Too dirty.
Then I cleaned up the shell and hammered the opening round...









Then I had to set the tube back into blank to account for the press fit tip...




Then cut and turned it to size to fit the shell...
That worked great. I used medium ca to glue it in. All set.






And finished up...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Aug 28, 2019)

Nicely done sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks Jerry!


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 28, 2019)

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 28, 2019)

Very cool Marc! Is it a twist pen?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 28, 2019)

Very nice outcome! Bet you are shot after that ordeal! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 28, 2019)

Tony said:


> Very cool Marc! Is it a twist pen?


Yep, it's a twist...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 28, 2019)

Great result on that one! That blank is sweet, what is it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 29, 2019)

Excellent craftsmanship!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 29, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Great result on that one! That blank is sweet, what is it?



Just an extra from beartooth. it didn't have a name on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 30, 2019)

Nice  work on the conversion.
For your info on bullet dimensions.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2019)

rdabpenman said:


> Nice  work on the conversion.
> For your info on bullet dimensions.
> 
> Les
> ...



That is good to have, thanks Les.


----------



## Maverick (Aug 30, 2019)

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

